

How Geniuses Think - hunterjrj
http://m.psychologytoday.com/collections/201110/nobel-achievements-get-inspired/how-geniuses-think

======
tokenadult
Previous submission (different hosting URL, in canonical form) with about 100
comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3906214>

